# Pyr Puppies!!!



## Shawhee (Jun 19, 2008)

I have Pyr puppies, they are so cute. Just thought I would share.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Sweet things. :sing:


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Great litter...where are you located? I have a friend looking for a pup. We are in SE Kansas...and how much? Pretty pretty puppies!


----------



## SashayXP (Apr 26, 2008)

so jealous of your puddle of puppies. Such sweet babies. yes...how much? When will they be weaned?


----------



## boerboy (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry the mom look like a retriever

We are in Gaston OR and will be looking for a puppy in two months


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

sugumarg said:


> Sorry the mom look like a retriever


Actually she looks like the traditional type of working dog the modern types with al the hair do not have th eright coat for working requires too much hands on upkeep.

Nice pups!


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats, beautiful babies


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Is that momma smiling or what!!! LOL
She looks so content.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful...Looks like a bundle of snowballs with energy. I like the badger markings.


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations on all the adorable puppies & momma is beautiful too!


----------

